# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Ravenous

## Ritxi

Que mania que teneís todos de cumplir años...


         Feliz 28 aniversario







Fijaros que hasta Ravenous pasa por el aro   :001 005:

----------


## Mistico

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!! A pasarlo bien y seguir igual de...bueno eso, a seguir igual.

Un abrazo.

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades

----------


## Moss

Hombreeeee.... jejejej...

Tú también Ravenous, hijo mío.  Pareces más mayor, pero no te preocupes, es la edad.

----------


## Pulgas



----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades Rav! Quieres algún regalito en particular?


Un abrazo y a por más!

Be happy!

----------


## joepc

Muchas felicidades!

----------


## MagNity

Muchas Felicidades y como te dije en el Facebook, Mucha Magia!!!!

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Ravenous!!! 28 añitos, que edad más buena!

----------


## MrTrucado

Felicidades, un añito menos para la jubilación

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades señor cuervo!!
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## MagDani

Muchas felicidades, que pases un buen día

----------


## Spes

Uy! Que tarde llego... lo siento... Feliz Cumple!

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, desfilen, señores. Que aqí no hay nada que ver. Como dice Ming, soy un bot en la red, por tanto no necesito cumplir años. Pero algo hay que poner en el perfil. Y al próximo que me felicite lo baneo de por vida, como poco.

Pero gracias a todos por pensar (ilusos) que me haría ilusión.

----------


## Tracer

Soy el primero de los que llegan tarde :Confused: ? Felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss (aun a riesgo de baneo ad eternum)

----------


## sann

> Felicidades, un añito menos para la jubilación


Eso de un añito menos hasta hace un mes yo creia que me quedava un añito menos y ahora me kedan 2 mas.. a este paso nos jubilamos a los 80..

por cierto felicidades Ravenous aunque fue ayer ya no te felicite por lo del baneo pero ahora que ya lo a hecho alguien y toda tu ira debe de ir a esa persona.. te felicito

----------

